# New Products you've seen!



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

So many "New" products for Bass fishing are coming out now and it's hard to find out or hear about them all. So anyone buy anything "New" recently or heard of something coming out?

I know Reins, a Japanese lure and tackle Giant is making a push into the US, LBF has some of their "New" product line.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

we've got about 20 new companies coming into LBF this month,too many to name.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

smalliediehard said:


> we've got about 20 new companies coming into LBF this month,too many to name.


Do you work there? If you do I'm envious Heck, I'd never get a paycheck.

You need to drop some names so we can research them Inquiring minds want to know....The "Tackle Monkey" awaits.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

yes i do,and i don't get a paycheck most of the time, or atleast much of one. I'll check in later this week with more info.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

smalliediehard said:


> yes i do,and i don't get a paycheck most of the time, or atleast much of one. I'll check in later this week with more info.


Thanks, I appreciate the info!


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

There's plenty of new things coming in,jackall's new ammonite shad and iShad are on their way in,hopefully this next week.We've got peppers line of custom baits from chatterbaits,jigs,an spinner baits.theres strike kings new 5XD cranks,deps bowstick 130 (nice sized ripbait) 4 new colors in the vision 110's,new colors in the bandit series,which are still trickling in.The new lucky "E" strike rc baits are in,and still coming in with new sizes.kvd's new pin-lock mustad hooks are in,D&L's new custom jigs are in,berkley's new havoc line will be in this tuesday.IMA's new square bill is in as well.lets see,what else is new here...lucky crafts smasher is new,CP custom cranks are in,new strike king tungsten weights,and stan sloans new line of jigs and spinnerbaits are new as well.the little creeper all american trash fish is another one to look at for all the swimbait guys.they'll be more this week,i'll chime back in then!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

smalliediehard said:


> There's plenty of new things coming in,jackall's new ammonite shad and iShad are on their way in,hopefully this next week.We've got peppers line of custom baits from chatterbaits,jigs,an spinner baits.theres strike kings new 5XD cranks,deps bowstick 130 (nice sized ripbait) 4 new colors in the vision 110's,new colors in the bandit series,which are still trickling in.The new lucky "E" strike rc baits are in,and still coming in with new sizes.kvd's new pin-lock mustad hooks are in,D&L's new custom jigs are in,berkley's new havoc line will be in this tuesday.IMA's new square bill is in as well.lets see,what else is new here...lucky crafts smasher is new,CP custom cranks are in,new strike king tungsten weights,and stan sloans new line of jigs and spinnerbaits are new as well.the little creeper all american trash fish is another one to look at for all the swimbait guys.they'll be more this week,i'll chime back in then!


Thanks, I appreciate the "head's up". I'm close to another $10 gift card...one more nice order should set me up for awhile...I hope


----------

